# Greenhouses… Your recommendations please.



## flake99please (22 Aug 2021)

Having toyed with this idea earlier this (small poly-tunnel) growing some veggies with autistic son, we have decided to upgrade to something more substantial.

Current space available is 7x5, so that or a 6x4 would be ideal. Considering twin-walled polycarbonate sheets over glass for its insulation properties to protect any delicate plants we may choose to house during the winter months. Any noticeable disadvantages with regards to reduction of sunlight levels?

Secondly. Could I secure the greenhouse through decking boards (and into the 6x2 joists below? Or should I consider an alternative position for it?

Possible location for greenhouse is between kids playhouse and shed…


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2021)

I replaced the the glass panels in our old greenhouse with polycarbonate panels that you can get from a builders merchant and they have worked well over the years . They are safer than glass, my wife is worried about the glass in our other greenhouse with young children in the garden. Our panels weren't designed for greenhouses but have worked well over the years. They are double walled so don't let as much light in but are still effective but not as much as glass. This can be an advantage on really hot days .


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2021)

Your chosen position is going to significantly reduce light levels. The right wall and end will transmit virtually no light and the left wall 50%. Based on this I would use glass. If safety is a concern then use polycarbonate sheets in the walls and ends and glass in the roof.

Looking at your position I'd suggest tomatoes against the shed wall is your best bet plus a few lettuce in containers on the floor.

Securing as you suggest sounds good to me. You have a wooden base, make sure standing water can drain away.

I'm the fourth owner of my greenhouse, a 6 x 4. They're easy to dismantle and reassemble. Ask around you may well be able to get one free. New glass if needed from a glazier but in my experience hot soapy water is all you need to clean up old glass. New glazing clips would be a good idea, usually available in B&Q.

Don't buy a nice looking wooden one, loads of maintenance to keep clean and sound.

Enjoy.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2021)

One other thought. You have a nicely painted shed and fence. Put a greenhouse in there and maintenance of both these and the outside of the greenhouse is impossible with dismantling the thing!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Aug 2021)

I wouldn't put a greenhouse there. As said above, it'll be a nightmare for maintenance and leaves and debris will gut stuck in between. 
You mention about protecting tender plants, but unless you are going to heat it, a greenhouse is not a good idea as the temperature fluctuations in winter are massive (it'll be just as cold at night and a bit of sun heats it up quickly), this is more likely to kill any plants you have.
Why not make/ buy some wooden planters? Then you can grow anything which takes you and your son's fancy. Added benefit is you can ring the changes every so often by moving them. Some things could over winter in them, perhaps with fleece.


----------



## alicat (22 Aug 2021)

That looks ideal for a lean to greenhouse. Go for it.


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Aug 2021)

Which way is south?


----------



## flake99please (23 Aug 2021)

As the camera points in the picture, South East. The sun sweeps from left to right (10 o’clock to 4 o’clock) It may be more beneficial to move the playhouse onto the decking and properly level off the slabs which are currently under it. That area has the most amount of sunshine on it by far.

The slab area is approx 9x9 which would mean I would have space around the greenhouse for cleaning & maintenance. I would need to fit some guttering to the right side of playhouse, so as to minimise water damage to side of shed.


----------



## postman (2 Sep 2021)

Get proper glass,one near us with plastic sheeting has lost loads of panels,me and Mrs P put ours up together many years ago,it's still going strong if we can do it anybody can.


----------



## flake99please (2 Sep 2021)

Greenhouse ordered. I went with the Hercules Gloucester in a 6x5 configuration with toughened glass. Plenty of room on the slabbed area (9x9) for building, repairs, & cleaning. 900kgs of sharp sand due tomorrow for levelling the slabs up.

Thanks for everyone’s input.


----------



## Gillstay (2 Sep 2021)

As PaulSB says, buy a second hand one. I have bought several over the years and my landscaper friend has bought and erected many for people.
Its cheap and a easy task. Plus you can customise it at the same time. ie hole for toads to live under a rock in the corner, or small door so hens can sunbath in in winter.


----------



## jowwy (3 Oct 2021)

flake99please said:


> Greenhouse ordered. I went with the Hercules Gloucester in a 6x5 configuration with toughened glass. Plenty of room on the slabbed area (9x9) for building, repairs, & cleaning. 900kgs of sharp sand due tomorrow for levelling the slabs up.
> 
> Thanks for everyone’s input.


Has it been delivered and put in place yet??


----------



## flake99please (3 Oct 2021)

6-8 week delivery date when order was placed, so I expect something between mid/end of this month.


----------

